# Police Staff transfer help?



## smooth55555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone out there can give me some sound advice.

I am a UK citizen and for the past two years i have worked in the UK as a Police Community Support Officer. I am looking to move/transfer as Police Staff or a police Officer to Australia or USA.

Does anyone know if either countries offer such a transfer for Police Staff or can UK citizens apply for the role as a Police Officer out there. 

Anyone with any help (however little you feel it may be), it would be great to hear from you.

Thanks for reading.

Chris


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

With the current budget issues in the US most police forces are cutting back their staff. If and when they begin hiring again, first priority will no doubt go to those laid off.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## smooth55555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bev. Its the same story over here.


----------



## smooth55555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you know if there has been such a recruitment drive/ transfer opportunity for UK civilian Police staff in the past (before the crunch)?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

smooth55555 said:


> Do you know if there has been such a recruitment drive/ transfer opportunity for UK civilian Police staff in the past (before the crunch)?


Not to my knowledge. Police is normally handled at the local level (town, country, etc.) but I believe you generally have to be a US citizen to be considered for police or fire department work. Lots of ex-military apply to work for the police forces and I don't think they usually have a shortage of candidates.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

smooth55555 said:


> Do you know if there has been such a recruitment drive/ transfer opportunity for UK civilian Police staff in the past (before the crunch)?


Your skills will not provide an immigration route. British cops and support staff who now work for US law enforcement secured their immigration status by other means, most commonly through marriage to a US citizen.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Some police forces, particullarly in more rural areas, still hire Green Card holders for patrol positions. But there is no sponsorship.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

There's also an age limit, and lots of testing - not sure how old you are, but the physical training is usually never easy.


----------

